# Free Targets



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is website that offers dozens of free downloadable targets for range work...

http://www.targetz.com/targets01.htm

I also like to take balloons and blow them up at varying sizes at different ranges for hold-overs/hold-unders.  You can tie two small balloons together to make a shoot/no-shoot TRGT as well.

Just some ideas...free is always good. 

Please contribute if you know of a good site(s) with downloadable TRGTs or if you have any interesting ideas.

Every range is different as far as what they will let you do...but I like golfballs at 100 and clay pigeons at 500 too :cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 19, 2009)

I tend to just use regular printer paper and use a magic marker to make a bulls. 

I have also made 2" squares.  Daughter drew pictures of Haj.  Shot gun clays,  shoot the clay, then the fragments.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's another free one.  I had a link for actual zero targets for comp-m's, eotech, and iron sights, but the link appears dead now.

http://www.protargets.com/targets/index2.htm

I tend to use paper plates a lot too (like the "I'm going on a picnic kind).


----------



## JBS (Apr 20, 2009)

Spinners are good if you want the audible report, and don't want to keep posting up paper.  You can find them for about $50 if you look around.

http://www.metaltargets.com/SpinningTargets.htm#Gong


----------



## skeeter (Apr 20, 2009)

get a metal plate (size depends on you need) and a can of hunter orange spray paint...:2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2009)

skeeter said:


> get a metal plate (size depends on you need) and a can of hunter orange spray paint...:2c:



Are you familiar with a ricochet? :uhh:


----------



## skeeter (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup... I have a friend who laughs when he hears the whistle while I pray I don't get peged.... I try my best to set up the plates at long enough ranges to avoid that problem.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Those free electronic targets are going to be great.  I can take electronic files into the local business store and print them out to any size I want on the self serve printers.  It's usually not that expensive on plain paper.  I've made up targets, blown up the size and printed them before.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2009)

A tad of fabrication and a stand and you can have a free hanging downward angled steel target... frangible ammo preferred, of course.

I have a nice steel plate I'll be hacking into targets, then all I need to do is get some more for stands and I'll be set.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> I have a nice steel plate I'll be hacking into targets, then all I need to do is get some more for stands and I'll be set.


I have a 12x14 piece of AR500 steel, but need to fabricate some kind of stand for it also.  Any ideas on the best method to cut two holes in it for chains or some kind of hanging aparatus?

I was thinking a water jet, but I don't exactly have that shit in the garage...I think the AR500 steel would fubar most drill bits.

Anyways...let me know what you come up with in the way of a stand. :)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2009)

I actually was thinking more along the lines of hacking a link off of my 88 chain.

Cut the link in half to get it off the chain, clean the edges up then weld it to the backside of the plate so you have about a 4" offset to cause the plate to angle down... i've had too many richochets from squared off steel.. as in squared off to me.  Figure the downward angle would kick them towards the ground a bit.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 21, 2009)

Good point...here is another thought for an easily transportable stand that should handle deflection.





The red would represent the steal TRGT area...and it would be notionally mounted to the back of the stand at the downward angle.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2009)

this is what I was talking about. An alternate method of standing the targets up would be having the hole in the plates on the back large enough for a pipe to go through.... then the targets could be whatever height you made the stand, and you could also put multiples on the same stand if you have a longer pipe.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2009)

Pipe hanging method illustrated


----------



## NOMAD (Oct 24, 2009)

More downloadable targets.

http://www.impactdatabooks.com/Target_Downloads_s/78.htm


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 7, 2017)

Printable on regular 8.5 x 11 paper.  Target for the Pistol Dot Torture drill.  We used this frequently out at III SOTG.

pistol-training.com   » Dot Torture


----------



## KiloPapa (Apr 1, 2017)

Storm Tactical FREE Downloads, Targets, Sniper Rifle, Precision Rifle, Storm Tactical University
Downloadable precision rifle targets from Storm Tactical.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 2, 2017)

Free Targets


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2017)

I like shooting blank paper then drawing circles around the holes, make my score better.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2017)

I use paper plates unless I'm zeroing. Cheap and about the size of a man's head.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 21, 2018)

For pistol...fire one shot on paper..target the hole...aim small, miss small...paper plates and marker for long guns at range.  Use grid targets also.


----------

